# Miscellaneous Gardening Section



## mal_crane (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm quite positive this has been brought up in forum talk before and it seemed like there was interest so how about it? A gardening section devoted to other types of plants such as vegetables and flowers. I'd be very happy to see such a thing


----------



## Wavels (Mar 22, 2007)

This is a good idea, growing different types of plants raises one's awareness of the whole process of germination and nurturing.

This can only help to sharpen a growers ability to grow fat buds of ganja!

It also makes you realize just how easy marijuana is to grow!
This is a good thing!


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 22, 2007)

I totally agree with wavels, I've seen people posting about how they cant grow weed, it is too hard etc... well Matter of fact weed is one of the easiest plants to grow, veggie's and flower's are way harder to grow, ive been gardening since a young lad and i am totally down for this section im going to start a new garden this year with some exotic flowers.
I think this would be a good thing for "newbies" to learn how to take care of there plants, before they start growing buds. Take care of a garden, then grow buds 

ttdid420


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 22, 2007)

agreed, would be a good edition. i'm sure alot of us grower, grow other things... and would be interested in sharing other yields/techniques 

veggie grow ops to feed families all year  i will be growing veggies after i move from this area... and alot


----------

